
Tech companies blamed for 20 years of falling wages in Silicon Valley - raleighm
https://www.zdnet.com/article/tech-companies-blamed-for-20-years-of-falling-wages-in-silicon-valley/
======
sharemywin
wouldn't have anything to do with supply and demand?

Say more workers coming to the area and/or more workers being trained in
technologies skills.

Not say that's the case just it's a possibility.

